# Is the Dominican Republic Safe?



## bustash (Jul 10, 2009)

I've heard that crime is rampant in the Dominican Republic.  The resorts there, however, look wonderful.  

Any comments on whether it is safe to travel there and any warnings to heed?  Can you safely do any island exploring away from your resort? There will be no children on this trip to worry about.

Thanks for your comments - any are welcomed,


----------



## hajjah (Jul 10, 2009)

I have friends who bought last year at *LHVC at Lifestyle Crown Villas *for about $50,000.  Yes, that's about right.  They also own at Marriott Surf Club and Divi Golf Links in Aruba, as well as Oyster Bay in St. Maarten.  They have been to the unit in the DR now twice and simply love it.  Their family just vacationed there in June and had no complaints.  They said that this private unit in DR is better than those they've paid about $35,000 for each.  A private chef came to the unit daily to prepare meals.  They've never had a problem so far during their two trips to the DR.


----------



## nickis (Jul 11, 2009)

It depends were you go. You have to realise it is a very poor country and you will see things that you won't like ,some people associatethis with crime.
We went to Sasua and would never go there again but as you said it looks so great so after a lot of searching found our spot. Sure it's out of the way is not for everyone but after 5 trips i have to say i haven't felt uncumfortable ever, in town or walking to town - hicking to other beaches and so on.
If you do go go with open eyes see more than the resort see the real people and just use your head like if you only need $40 bucks to buy adrink and shop well only carry $40 bucks  dont pull out a bunch of cash you don't need as you wouldn't do this at home so don't do it when your away.
Take a look at  playacolibri.com which is a mall apartment/ hotel.
or the area of Las Terrenas this is were the people of Santo Domingo go to vacation.
Wonderful people wonderful country judge it for your self but judge it as it is not the USA


----------



## Loggie (Jul 11, 2009)

If you decide to go there .... DO NOT stay at Playa Naco which is now called Celisima!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 11, 2009)

My brother and my cousin have been to the DR and liked Punta Cana beaches the best over other parts of the DR. They also said it is not safe to go outside the resorts. It seems a lot of resorts are AI from what I looked at online and there are often cheap air/hotel package rate which makes it attractive. I myself have hesitated due to the perceived or real crime factor.

Lifestyles resorts had TS exchanges plus a fee.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 11, 2009)

Laura,

A good site for Dominican Republic Resort and Travel info is
http://www.debbiesdominicantravel.com/

Another good site for Dominican Republic information is http://www.dr1.com/
When you get to the home page - click on the 'Travel' tab near the top of the page.

Richard


----------



## Pat H (Jul 11, 2009)

We stayed in Puerto Plata several years ago. Beaches and water were very nice. Sosua is close by and we thought it was a great little town. We took the bus into town. Took a cab where they crammed about 6 people into a tiny car. Never felt unsafe. We did not particularly like Puerto Plata. If I go back, I'd try Punta Cana area.


----------



## jericap (Jul 12, 2009)

We've traveled to Punta Cana every year for the past 7 years and never had an issue. We also have walked to the markets to get to the pharmacy in Barcelo without issue.


----------



## lifestylehvc (Jul 12, 2009)

We have been there many times and alwayse been safe and we go off resort every visit . It will look different since you are not use to it , the people there are very nice. Go have fun


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jul 15, 2009)

Loggie said:


> If you decide to go there .... DO NOT stay at Playa Naco which is now called Celisima!




Why?  I stayed there a few years ago and t was nice.  Have things changed there?


----------



## sullco (Jul 21, 2009)

*The DR is a mixed bag*

I have spent many months and weeks in the DR over the last ten years.  The people are largely very nice, but there is a very visible prostitution culture there and a lot of international scammers.  It must be said that many of the world's fugitives are holed up in the DR--usually peacefully spending their money and retired from their lives of crime.

Since the people of the DR have been hosting vacationers for a long time and since the wealth gap is so great, many many hustlers have honed their skills on vacationers.  That's true around the world of course, but quite obvious there.

It is a large, varied country--second only to Cuba in size in the Caribbean.  It has everything from great beaches to fertile valleys growing everything you can imagine to Pico Duarte--the highest point in the Caribbean.  Santo Domingo is a treasure if you like old cities with Spanish architecture. History abounds although there isn't much effort to preserve it in most parts of the country.  After all, Columbus really did land here and left his kids behind to settle it.

Punta Cana is beachy and resorty--the north coast is more real and the city of Santiago a truly interesting and non-touristy bustling regional capital.  

Study the different areas and make a choice--just be sure not to get taken in by hustlers and, if you are offended at the sight of prostitutes (or more to the point their wrinkly old European and North American customers), then stay away from Sosua in particular.

Cabarete is the most vibrant, sporty, unique town in the country, although Las Terrenas is getting there.  

Read some guidebooks, don't ride the motorcycles, don't rent a car and drive, and be sure to try the Presidente beer, Brugal rum, and cigars.  Go in winter baseball season--it's fabulous.

The merengue is easy to dance to and the fresh fruit delightful.

Quite a place for those travelers who are not naive.


----------



## deejay (Jul 21, 2009)

*US Dept. of State info*

When considering travel outside the US, I usually look at the US Department of State's info on travel to a particular country. Here's a link to the current info from them for the Dominican Republic.

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1103.html#safety


----------



## UK Fan (Aug 7, 2009)

We went to Punta Cana in 2007 and had a great time.  We stayed at the Paradisus Palma Real and loved it.  The resort was wonderful with one of the most magnificent pools you will ever see.  The resort had a robust children's program and the food was wonderful.  Also, if you are a golfer, it is included in the hotel rate.  There is a small "mall" right in front of the Palma Real.  It has a Hard Rock Cafe, etc.  It was a nice break from the resort food.  

My husband played golf at CapCana and raved about it forever.  All in all, we had a great time.  Their was lots of security at our resort.  The people in Punta Cana were wonderful.  They want you to return, so they try to make it a great trip for you.


----------



## RIMike (Aug 10, 2009)

*The Key...*

The Key in D.R. is to say on the resort or on an escorted tour.  I have a friend who works for the largest tour operator in the Dominican Republic and he says it is beautiful, but "just be careful" and "stay on the resort".  It is one of the islands I would take extra percautions when going.


----------



## cristdom (Aug 16, 2009)

Jamerican71 said:


> Why?  I stayed there a few years ago and t was nice.  Have things changed there?



We were booked at Breezes Puerto Plata thru RCI which then closed and RCI recommended we change to Playa Naca.  Should we be concerned?  We have 2 units booked for 4 couples and go in less than 2 months.

thx.
Diane


----------

